# My birb



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's so cute! She is definitely a girl. By the way, when you get a chance, you should replace the perches with perches made of natural wood in order to prevent injury to her feet over time. Here's a link with more information: 


Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Flake is a very beautiful little girl!

As StarlingWings indicated, we recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> She's so cute! She is definitely a girl. By the way, when you get a chance, you should replace the perches with perches made of natural wood in order to prevent injury to her feet over time. Here's a link with more information:
> 
> 
> Essentials to a Great Cage


Thanks, we actually put small wood branches in the cage, and she loves it, it doesn't have any thorns tho


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to ensure you are using safe wood in her cage.
*
*Safe Woods for Birds*


----------

